

For Better, Or Worse, Modern Love Is Nothing But An Algorithm - kruken
http://www.forbes.com/sites/laurieessig/2012/10/15/for-better-or-worse-modern-love-is-an-algorithm-nobel-prize/

======
kruken
Apparently the Royal Swedish Academy of Sciences doesn't realize how hard it
is to get a taxi in SF, otherwise Al Roth and Lloyd Shapely might have shared
this with Travis Kalanick.

